# I have a chair I want someone to build - how much will it cost me?????



## Tastebud (Dec 1, 2008)

How much would it cost to have a furniture builder build a chair like this? 

Here's what I want done: 

>not sure about this yet, but I might prefer to have Alder wood on the inside, though I might leave that up to the builder 

>it's going to be 16w 70L 29h 

>i'll want the ribs spaced about an inch apart. I'll want it built so that it has a SUPER STRONG SKELETAL SYSTEM 

>i'll want him to do the upholstery 

>i want the builder to build it so that it's STRONG. So that it could hold someone the size of the Michelin Man should he decide to sit down on it. I want this chair to last a LIFETIME 

>when all is said and done the chair should weigh AT LEAST 75lbs. THAT'S A MINUMUM OF 75LBS, NO LESS. 

Look at the pictures. How much would a furniture builder/carpenter charge to build a chair like this? 

$200? 

$400? 

$600? 

More/less???

Feel free to exercise a little creative muscle by suggesting things you think I should include in the final design. I'm all ears! 

Keep in mind that I want this chair to feature lots and lots of _strength_.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

May I ask what you are going to do with it? Sixteen inches is very narrow.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Perhaps part of a bordello.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I suggest that you budget the item and work back the other way. There are many variables in constructing furniture of this type. Materials, joinery method and location will all effect a final cost. Subsequent reproductions would of course be less expensive in some contractual arrangement but for a one up design/build scenario I would say 2 grand is more reasonable for anyone to consider such an undertaking to be profitable. Productions of 10 or more could bring the /ea. cost down to your suggested range. Of course that is just an educated guess. There is probably about two days labor involved in just design and negotiation. Then phone calls, procurement, purchasing, tooling and other misc. arrangments. How bad do you want the chair?


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

$1200-$1500 plus upholstery work. The type of wood and finish will affect the cost a bit, and if it were me doing the job, I would sub out the upholstery work to a local pro.

But please clarify what you mean by "alder wood on the inside". Do you mean internal bracing? Because there wouldn't be need for a whole lot and it wouldn't save you a bunch of money. And I agree that it is too narrow to meet all of your criteria.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

MMWOOD: The statement "I WANT IT TO LAST A LIFETIME" was enuf for me to walk on bye bye. As the "builder" of this chair you or whomever has this wonderful gift:
You DO NOT HAVE;
Any say how it is to be used
No say on how much weight it would have to hold
no say on location and conditions ie wet,damp dry?
No control over anything ever done to this chair 
BUT YOU DO HAVE TO GUARANTEE THIS FOR A LIFETIME AND BE RESPONSIBLE FOR EVERY AND ANYTHING EVER GOING TO HAPPEN AND FREELY REPLACE IT FOREVER.
Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh let me think.

Thanks but NO Frakin THANKS


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

$200? $400? $600? Yeah right! Most professionals wouldn't even give it a look for that price, let alone the upholstery, which would cost hundreds.

Most all of us make every effort to build our work to last a lifetime, but cannot warrant that it will, given the variables that we have no control over.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm think'in marble. $30K +/- 

Now, where was I... :drink:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Shamus; South of the Erie Lake eh? Does Mentor count :}:}


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Kind of an odd request for post #1 don't you think? Red


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll make you a chair like that for 200 dollars, and my upholsterer will give you a seperate estimate. I'll make it with cabinet grade birch ply from a template made from hardboard and line the walls with mdf for weight. I'll use 6x6 beams for the skeletal system set 1 inch apart for strength and weight. I'll create the curved top by laminating luan over a form with ever clamp I own...It'll be perfect...really?:surrender:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

P.s. I'll dump some bricks in it until the scale tips 75lbs.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

red said:


> Kind of an odd request for post #1 don't you think? Red


 
_TROLL ALERT!!!_


I agree completely, Red....hate to sound harsh, but your quote was exactly my first thought....

smitty


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

The guy that does my upholstering charges $200 for pillows. I would say that this could very well cost more. I would say just the exposed wood would cost a good $300 not counting the staining or painting. I would say that you probably could get some one to look at it for say $1000 it you have plans in hand, more if not. Throw in $100 more for the wood and support on the inside and you have your chair. So around $1400 then add in the paint/staining. Good luck


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Man I am lost on this one - I am in the same thinking as TheRecklessOne - the material - unless you go with some really expensive lumber should not cost that much. So someone is adding a heck of a lot for labor - I have no idea of the cost of the upholstering charges - but I know the folks around my area do not get $200 for a pillow - and some of them do quality work. I would not bid that - the person requesting the chair could get that done on their own and should - as they would need to pick out the material anyhow. I would think the chair could be built for $500 or less - and that should include the labor - but then again I do not make a living on woodworking - its a hobby for me - so my labor on my hobby items is a heck of a lot less.


----------



## Tastebud (Dec 1, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> How bad do you want the chair?


I have other options and I'm looking at all of them.

If I go ahead with this speed is not a priority as I'm not in any hurry.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Tastebud (Dec 1, 2008)

mmwood_1 said:


> $1200-$1500 plus upholstery work. The type of wood and finish will affect the cost a bit, and if it were me doing the job, I would sub out the upholstery work to a local pro.
> 
> But please clarify what you mean by "alder wood on the inside". Do you mean internal bracing? Because there wouldn't be need for a whole lot and it wouldn't save you a bunch of money. And I agree that it is too narrow to meet all of your criteria.


Well it would need ribs on the inside, spaced 1" apart.


----------



## Tastebud (Dec 1, 2008)

42Hickorysouth said:


> The guy that does my upholstering charges $200 for pillows. I would say that this could very well cost more. I would say just the exposed wood would cost a good $300 not counting the staining or painting. I would say that you probably could get some one to look at it for say $1000 it you have plans in hand, more if not. Throw in $100 more for the wood and support on the inside and you have your chair. So around $1400 then add in the paint/staining. Good luck


Thanks for the estimate.


----------



## Tastebud (Dec 1, 2008)

smitty1967 said:


> _TROLL ALERT!!!_I agree completely, Red....hate to sound harsh, but your quote was exactly my first thought....smitty


red and smitty are both wrong 

lots of people on the internet like to yell troll whenever they get the chance


----------



## Tastebud (Dec 1, 2008)

LarrySch said:


> Man I am lost on this one - I am in the same thinking as TheRecklessOne - the material - unless you go with some really expensive lumber should not cost that much. So someone is adding a heck of a lot for labor - I have no idea of the cost of the upholstering charges - but I know the folks around my area do not get $200 for a pillow - and some of them do quality work. I would not bid that - the person requesting the chair could get that done on their own and should - as they would need to pick out the material anyhow. I would think the chair could be built for $500 or less - and that should include the labor - but then again I do not make a living on woodworking - its a hobby for me - so my labor on my hobby items is a heck of a lot less.


Yes, I understand if I contract a job like this out to a hobbyist, the price will be less than that of a custom furniture builder. 

If I go ahead with this, I'd look for someone that has a lot of candles on their birthday cake :smile:


----------



## MotorcycleRex (Nov 18, 2008)

It certainly looks like a chair for adult purposes... which means it probably doesn't really need to last a lifetime... just until the novelty wears off... :laughing:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm wondering about the odd requirements for this chair. Why would it need to be 75 pounds, for example? Also, while 1" spacing for the ribs will add to the cost and weight, it's definitely not necessary for structural or comfort reasons. You could easily get 1.5" or 2" spacing (especially if the top is formed on some ply) and have nearly the same level of support.

While someone else mentioned that 16" isn't very wide, it's plenty sufficient for most people in reasonable shape to sit on, though not to lean back on comfortably as the chair seems to be designed for doing. Especially the Michelin Man.

As for the strength of the chair, that will be determined far more by the skeletal design than anything else, including the size of the structural members. At 16" wide you don't have a lot of opportunity to use large materials, but you can make massive changes in the structural design to change the strength. I'd be interested in the weight limits for the chair more than the weight of the chair, personally.

As for the cost, that's entirely dependent upon materials used and the time it takes to build it. For me, I'd build it like a boat (internally) with stringers and ribs that provide a very strong frame but may require more material/labor. Upholstering can be very expensive depending upon material, but you can get materials like the ones in the pictures at about $5-$15 per yard, and your application would require about 3 yards. I don't know if you want soft padding or firm/hard padding but you can count the same price as material so approximately $100 (at the high end) for material for the seat cushion, plus another $150-$200 in labor just for the sewing. Attaching it to the molded frame will be difficult though and probably will double the labor cost. Building the frame, not so difficult, I'd say 20-30 hours max doing it as a skeleton frame like I suggest and attaching panels to the outside will take another 20-30 hours for neat work. So at least 60 hours of labor just for the build, plus materials, plus let's say an even $500 for the actual seat part (connected to the base)--I'd guess on the order of at least $1500 total using fairly inexpensive wood. Obviously you can go up from there if you want the internal frame to be made from expensive wood and such.


----------



## MotorcycleRex (Nov 18, 2008)

frankp said:


> While someone else mentioned that 16" isn't very wide, it's plenty sufficient for most people in reasonable shape to sit on, though not to lean back on comfortably as the chair seems to be designed for doing. Especially the Michelin Man.


Oh good lord I just pictured the Michelin Man *ahem* using this chair and practically spit raisin bran on my keyboard... :laughing:


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Tastebud said:


> If I go ahead with this, I'd look for someone that has a lot of candles on their birthday cake :smile:


Anyone that questions or doubts someone's abilities based on age is making a mistake. Age has nothing to do with skill, experiece, quality of work, price, or attention to detail.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

TheRecklessOne said:


> I'll make you a chair like that for 200 dollars, and my upholsterer will give you a seperate estimate. I'll make it with cabinet grade birch ply from a template made from hardboard and line the walls with mdf for weight. I'll use 6x6 beams for the skeletal system set 1 inch apart for strength and weight. I'll create the curved top by laminating luan over a form with ever clamp I own...It'll be perfect...really?:surrender:


And when you're all done, assuming your time is worth nothing, you'll have about 20 bucks in pure profit! :laughing: :no:


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

MotorcycleRex said:


> It certainly looks like a chair for adult purposes... which means it probably doesn't really need to last a lifetime... just until the novelty wears off... :laughing:


Finally, someone saw the purpose and possibilities of the chair. I'd hurt myself with a chair like that:thumbsup: or die trying:laughing:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> Anyone that questions or doubts someone's abilities based on age is making a mistake. Age has nothing to do with skill, experiece, quality of work, price, or attention to detail.


SO TRUE! thats why there are so many 5 year olds building furniture and so many 20 something experts still living with mom. 

In actuallity Anyone that questions or doubts someone's abilities based on age is making a educated assumption based on historical data. Age most often has alot to do with experience which in turn most often has alot to do with skill which in turn has alot to do with quality and price. Price most often dictates the attention to detail. I didn't realize these things when I was a young man. Now I'm old and wise.:laughing:
You might be exceptionally gifted as a younger person but its not a mistake to question...ever.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*$800 to $1000*

plus shipping and upholstery. That assumes a fairly high quality wood or a combo of hardwood and plywood covered with a good veneer. If needed to be more functional than aesthetic, price would drop to about $600 to $700. 
Built to last a lifetime? No problem. The basic shape alone assures a rigid and strong structure. I dont think all the 'ribs' asked for are necessary but if that is what the customer wants it wont take but a few hours more. I also dont know why the minimum 75 lb weight is requires but that too is no problem. 
The customer asks for it to built to last a lifetime but that does not mean guarantee it for a lifetime. 
I also agree with some of the other replies that this will be used for 'adult' purposes. If I build one, I will give a complete product review.... Photos and all.


----------



## flash512 (Sep 2, 2008)

MotorcycleRex said:


> It certainly looks like a chair for adult purposes... which means it probably doesn't really need to last a lifetime... just until the novelty wears off... :laughing:


Google "tantric sex chair"


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> And when you're all done, assuming your time is worth nothing, you'll have about 20 bucks in pure profit! :laughing: :no:


 
HAHA I know right...but since my time is worth a lot more than that I'll need at least 21.50 in profit. :laughing:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

flash512 said:


> Google "tantric sex chair"


Googled it just for the sake of science (yeah right) and I'm now entertaining the idea of making one:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Huh, I think I want a quote on a chair like that as well, the wife is always saying she needs more furniture. I think I found her Christmas gift.............:shifty:


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

As a building inspector, I always get a kick out of 60-something year old guys telling me that they've "been doing it that way for 40 years and no youngster's telling me different"...Even though their method is dead wrong and the written code is right in front of them. Many have the "don't listen to anyone younger" attitude. What a sad, narrow-minded approach to dealing with people. :no: 



mics_54 said:


> SO TRUE! thats why there are so many 5 year olds building furniture and so many 20 something experts still living with mom.
> 
> In actuallity Anyone that questions or doubts someone's abilities based on age is making a educated assumption based on historical data. Age most often has alot to do with experience which in turn most often has alot to do with skill which in turn has alot to do with quality and price. Price most often dictates the attention to detail. I didn't realize these things when I was a young man. Now I'm old and wise.:laughing:
> You might be exceptionally gifted as a younger person but its not a mistake to question...ever.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

kctermite: I decided I just wasn't going to respond to that last section you just quoted... there are more things wrong with it than I care to consider, not the least of which is a false assumption to start the whole thing off. I will agree 100% with what you said, but I think mics probably thinks the same way we do, with a few caveats.


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Don't build the chair, just buy it at:

[Link Removed by Moderator]

$1200.00 and you've got one.:thumbsup:

RLH


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am going to go out on a limb and say that link may be a little on the No No side...........


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nate1778 said:


> I am going to go out on a limb and say that link may be a little on the No No side...........


Have you ever been called The Master of Understatement, before? :laughing:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> Anyone that questions or doubts someone's abilities based on age is making a mistake. Age has nothing to do with skill, experiece, quality of work, price, or attention to detail.


Anything but a retraction at this point only serves to show your youth.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> Googled it just for the sake of science (yeah right) and I'm now entertaining the idea of making one:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Don't forget the bricks to weigh it down.:blink:
(or maybe just lag bolt it to the floor):laughing:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't forget the bricks to weigh it down.:blink:
(or maybe just lag bolt it to the floor):laughing: 

Lag bolts may not be enough! Aw hell...an anchor from an aircraft carrier may not be enough :laughing::laughing:


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

mics_54 said:


> Anything but a retraction at this point only serves to show your youth.


To your benefit, your age pre-qualifies you as a bidder to build this chair of questionable use! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brent (Dec 5, 2008)

*It's a patented design*

You may want to make sure that it is legal to knock off this design. We had looked into making this chair before and the company that owns the patent was very aggressive in protecting it. You can get away with making it for yourself but I wouldn't be soliciting craftsman in forums online. Just a gentle heads up. We did some extensive research and even purchased one from the company. The design is pretty stellar and there are no ribs on the inside. They had figured out a way to use very little wood to make a very strong design. The company makes thousands of them per year and the manufacturing costs are still sky high as they use very fine materials. I think they were using hard maple (2"thick for the panels). They have a big following and they apparently have millions of dollars invested in their marketing campaigns. We backed off right away because it wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> To your benefit, your age pre-qualifies you as a bidder to build this chair of questionable use!


dang it! i'm going to respond to that in a pithy,witty, provoking manner when I figure out what it meant!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Brent said:


> ...We had looked into making this chair before ..... We did some extensive research and even purchased one from the company. ..... We backed off right away because it wasn't worth the risk.


Welcome Brent. Who is "we"? Just curious what y'all normally manufacture.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Brent,

While I agree that copying a patented design is bad form, copying a shape isn't the same as copying a design. Building these with any other frame/structural design will probably void any concerns over the "patented" nature of the product. Especially if the overall curve of the body is changed to a different angle. Of course the key word there is "probably". If it were my business I'd check with a patent lawyer quite carefully before trying to reproduce these en mass. As a single piece that was commissioned, I wouldn't worry about it at all, personally.


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

Tastebud said:


> If I go ahead with this, I'd look for someone that has a lot of candles on their birthday cake :smile:


 
Rather than working from that quite ignorant concept, maybe you should look for someone who has a solid portfolio. I've seen many older woodworkers I would not trust to build me a stool. Competency in woodworking is dependent on skill and knowledge. Age should not be a criteria.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

This is an old post, but I agree completely. I'm 24 years old and I run my own custom carpentry business (built-ins, trim, custom anything made of wood). My most recent job was stripping, sanding, and refinishing 70 feet of stair rails that had been "finished" by an old timer woodworker from the customers church. The job was blotchy, had unfinished patches underneath the rail, and had one maybe two coats of poly and hadn't been wet sanded. It looked really bad. 

Because I like to toot my own horn I will tell you that the customer is now highly satisfied, and thanks to my attention to detail I believe the handrail is probably the nicest part of the house...I did log 35 hours of work though. lots of nooks and crannies..


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

:laughing: I only have to ask one question...Will you know more and be a better craftsman in 15 years than you are now.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That chair is useless without two Geisha girls standing on each side of it. The cost just went up.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

mics_54 said:


> :laughing: I only have to ask one question...Will you know more and be a better craftsman in 15 years than you are now.


Wow, you just won't let this die. 

Sure, Therecklessone will be a more knowledgeable, better craftsman in 15 years. Having read a number of his posts on this site and on DIY Chatroom, it is obvious that he's consciensious and takes great pride in his work. Having that mindset alone guarantees that his work will only get better. Some people start off doing the best work they can, some don't. Some don't ever do work that meets their potential because they simply don't care to apply themselves.

It is easy to assume that knowledge and skill comes with time, and in many cases that is probably true. However, some people start young and hone their skills, working to become the best that they have the potential to be. I work with tradesmen like that on a regular basis at work as a building inspector...Some are 23, some are in their 70's, and finding fault in their work is impossible. I work with very high-end builders, and I can assure you that out of all of them, the builder I'd choose to build my own home (if I could afford a new high-end home) is a 28 year old guy that has a ring in his eyebrow and a squirrely haircut. I judged him as a know-nothing punk when I met him, and boy was I wrong. He builds circles around guys with 5 times his experience in years. Inversely, I work with 23 year olds that don't give a crud and never will, and I know equal numbers of 60-something tradesmen that produce half-ass work and probably always have. 

People shouldn't assume anything about anyone's capabilities because of their age. As soon as you do, somebody will come along and make you look stupid...Or at least narrow minded and ignorant.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Let it die? Is that what you want?
I really don't get your point. You agree that it's a high degree of probablity that knowledge and experience comes with age and claim that its easy to assume that because it's probably true...then claim it's ignorant and stupid to make the assumption. The original posit was that experience (lot's of candles on the birthday cake) was desirable for the project of building the chair. It wasn't MY assertion. I merely supported the idea that with age one would/ should gain in knowledge and experience. If it offends you that assumptions made on the basis of probability can always be questioned by the existance of an anomaly or exception to the normality then I will remember that the next time you need assistance or advice from us old fools...will you?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

MICS, My goal when I die is to be rememebered as a warrior and a craftsman. In both of my hobbies, mixed martial arts and working with wood, it is very important to me to be the best I can absolutely be. That means always working, learning, and taking risks (hence The Reckless One). I have no doubt that I will be a much better craftsman in 15 years because I know the difference between good mentors and bad mentors, I read books and adapt what works for me, and I never give up the chance to learn from a mistake that comes from the risks I take. 

KCTermite, As far as your description of the contractor with the ring in his eyebrow I deal with it every day because I am young, and I have a few  tattoos. I don't drink, I don't do drugs, I don't smoke (all a part of taking mixed martial arts seriously), but people assume otherwise and take me for a knucklehead until I can prove myself.


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> People shouldn't assume anything about anyone's capabilities because of their age. As soon as you do, somebody will come along and make you look stupid...Or at least narrow minded and ignorant.


Interesting discussion. Flip it from young versus old, to old versus young.

In the corporate world, old (50+) is considered bad, expensive and resistant to change, and you get whacked and replaced by a twenty-something who makes all the mistakes that experience would have prevented, so where's the value proposition?

Now, getting back to craftsman, and assuming they know some technique from either study or training (or mentoring), all I really care about is whether a guy (or gal) does two things: (1) pays attention to detail, and (2) pays attention to detail CONSISTENTLY. This means they care, and take their job seriously, even if the end customer "doesn't know any better" or is more interested in the color of something rather than how well it is executed. 

In my mind, I don't care if you're 25 or 75, if you meet the above criteria, that's ok with me. 

The problem is that kind of craftsmanship costs, and a lot of folks won't pay for it. Its a lot like artists, a famous one once said "I spend 50% of my time making art, and 50% of my time marketing art." That's true for fine woodworking as well.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

My only point was that making an assertion as to the lack of wisdom of making any assumptions based upon some ones age is utter nonsense. I can also assume there are exceptions to most if not all rules. An exception to a rule only makes you look stupid if you assert that the rule is absolute by application of words like ALWAYS or NEVER. Currently the department of homeland security has hurdles to overcome in security because of the distastful reality that offends some sectors of society because of "profiling". Profiling is a science involving the process of extrapolating information about a person based on known traits or tendencies. Of course there are exceptions to these generalities however that doesn't make the assumptions based upon generalities invalid. If such reality offends you I suggest you check your self. Don't get mad at me. I didn't invent reality. I only try to live within it's boundries.


----------



## ricky gray (Dec 25, 2008)

how can anyone actually sit on that? it had to be designed for something else.....hmmmmmmmmm?! just curious...hahaha


----------



## seanquinn (Dec 28, 2008)

Gee, 16 inches wide doesn't provide a whole lot of support area for one's keister. It's too narrow for one of the two residents in my house. (No, honey, I'm not talking about you.)


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This thread is starting to hurt my head:blink:
:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> This thread is starting to hurt my head:blink:
> :laughing:


Mine too. And I am getting worn real thin in the patience area with some who are constantly picking fights.


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> MICS, My goal when I die is to be rememebered as a warrior and a craftsman. In both of my hobbies, mixed martial arts and working with wood, it is very important to me to be the best I can absolutely be. That means always working, learning, and taking risks (hence The Reckless One). I have no doubt that I will be a much better craftsman in 15 years because I know the difference between good mentors and bad mentors, I read books and adapt what works for me, and I never give up the chance to learn from a mistake that comes from the risks I take.
> 
> KCTermite, As far as your description of the contractor with the ring in his eyebrow I deal with it every day because I am young, and I have a few  tattoos. I don't drink, I don't do drugs, I don't smoke (all a part of taking mixed martial arts seriously), but people assume otherwise and take me for a knucklehead until I can prove myself.


The contractor with the ring in his eyebrow huh.....

I always get form my customers what the hell are those big holes in your ears for !


----------

